# Now then now then, new mk1 TT Sport owner...



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi folks

A new owner of a MK1 TT Sport Quattro here, joined up on audi-sport.net and got pointed in this direction as well.

Potentially over the next few months will look for the Haldex sports controller and a remap (I'll have to look deep for the latter, as my Bluefin that I used to have on my MK5 Golf GTI is useless as Superchips don't have a map for the TTQS).

Here's a picture anyway from the day I got it back from the dealers:










May seem some of you whilst at Inters this weekend??

Cheers now

C


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS great choice first mod should be joining the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My favourite colour on a MkI ,welcome


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Keep that qS out of Essex.

Theres only room enough for 1. :wink:


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha thanks guys - which bit of essex should it avoid - this one goes around the M25 lots, and occasionally visits Lakeside, I'm sure it'll be fine... Although mine's not quite so stealthy as yours in that colour! 

Cheers

C


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> Keep that qS out of Essex.
> 
> Theres only room enough for 1. :wink:


Oi, get those wheels cleaned. Bloody disgrace! :roll: :lol:


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Must get back and pay more attention to this place... Signed up and then ran off.. My bad.. Someone from TTOC did flyer me at Inters as well, which got a chuckle 

We've had some more fun since I originally joined, starting with Combe:










I'm just waiting for the pics of the QS back from October's Nurburgring trip - should hopefully have a few of me flying around there (Nurburgring + Quattro == Crazier Fun than a mk5 GTI)

Thanks for the replies and apologies for being such a slacker and not coming back sooner :?

C


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

CkB said:


> Hi folks
> 
> A new owner of a MK1 TT Sport Quattro here, joined up on audi-sport.net and got pointed in this direction as well.
> 
> ...


Nice choice in car and colour - welcome!


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Hehe funnily enough Simon I'd spotted your similar model whilst browsing other boards... 

C


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like you have found a good example! 8)


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

It's a fine example now that the niggles have been ironed out by Audi (only nearly 5 months after buying it) - we had some problems at first but they're sorted. It's had new front brakes, passenger seat belt and passenger seat belt adjuster as well as a couple of rattles (which I thought were generally highly unusual) and an engine fault code sorted too. Paid for by Audi that is.

Now i'm more than happy 

C


----------

